# DxO Demo Download and Subsequent Uninstall Question



## smcf (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi,
I've been curious to install and eval DxO. However, I've not been able to get a clear answer (from googling and searching here) on how to *fully* uninstall the product after review. Since I have Parallels I may spin up a OS X VM to do my testing to ensure I protect my current OS. I've heard that DxO can be quite promiscuous installing all sorts of stuff in all sorts of locations on your drive. Does anyone have experience or have a primer for DxO removal on a Mac? Thanks in advance. Cheers,
S.


----------



## smcf (Jan 9, 2015)

I decided to go the VM route and will kill the VM when I'm done testing. Seems it's too difficult (without buying 3rd party uninstall & clean-up tools) to get rid of it if you decide not to purchase. I'd still, for future reference, be interested if anyone has any additional information of how to cleanly remove DxO after it's installed. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, I hadn't heard about that, but Google does turn up a lot of discussion about it.  VM sounds like a great plan!


----------



## smcf (Jan 10, 2015)

So far, from poking around after a fresh install on a totally "stock" VM of OS X Mavericks, here's all I've found related to DxO (keeping in mind I didn't install any plug-ins)

~/Library/DxO OpticsPro v10/ ..... (folder)
~/Library/Application Support/DxO Labs/ ..... (folder)
~/Library/Application Support/DxO OpticsPro v10/ ..... (folder)
~/Library/Caches/com.dxpticsPro10/ ...... (folder)
~/Library/Preferences/com.dxpticsPro10.plist
~/Library/Preferences/com.dxo.opticspro10.workspace.plist


/Library/DxO Labs/ ..... (folder)
/Applications/DxO OpticsPro 10/ .... (app folder)

So from this quick look, it looks like cleaning up after a trial of DxO shouldn't be too difficult


----------



## smcf (Jan 10, 2015)

Oh yeah ... one more thing I forgot to mention ... my setup of running DxO OpticsPro 10 in a VM didn't exactly work. The big issue was the main viewer window in DxO was not working correctly. Couldn't see the images. The thumbnails in the surrounding panes were rendering okay but no visible image in the main image viewer. Some sort of graphics driver issue I'd guess. You could work, apply edits, export a corrected image, just couldn't see the image in the main viewer area. t tried this on two separate Macs (a mac mini and a MacBook Pro)

Sample Setup tried:

Mac Mini 8GB RAM
Host OS - Yosemite 10.10.1
Parallels Desktop 9.0.24251
Guest OS - Mavericks 10.9.5 with 4GB RAM configured
DxO OpticsPro 10


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 10, 2015)

Good to know, thanks for the update!


----------

